# Color scheme decision!



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Go with the whisper grey and matterhorn white combo. Seems like all the skiffs you see out there are seafoam/guide green, ice/baby blue, fighting lady/hatteras yellow. Your original color choices are on point. I chose kingston grey and bonefish grey with flat black textured powdercoat on metal, black rub rail, black motor, storm grey seadek. Full 'tacti-cool' package


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Good luck! Same predicament here. This thread has pics of a few color combos you might be interested in based off what you've shared. Whisper grey and ice blue boats - The Hull Truth - Boating and Fishing Forum


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I've never had an option since I buy used boat. But if i did blue ,green or yellow are what i like on a skiff. I don't care if everyone has one it's what I like. Just make sure it's not bright, of course you already know that


----------



## Austin Rudd (May 14, 2020)

I should also add that I’m contemplating a two tone deck or just all white. thoughts?


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd keep the grey and all white deck and skip the motor color change. Unless the motor color is a zero $ option.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

first decisions are usually right on.


----------



## matt146 (Aug 18, 2013)

My first skiff had a really white deck and drove me crazy trying to keep it clean looked Beautiful when clean but was a battle and ended up putting SeaDek over the hole boat witch wasn’t any better


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

my only dealings with sea deck was removing some old goopy sun ruined rod pads and it was a bitch. not for me.


----------



## matt146 (Aug 18, 2013)

I haven’t had the pleasure yet


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Austin Rudd said:


> I should also add that I’m contemplating a two tone deck or just all white. thoughts?


All white is too bright in the sun all day for your eyes


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

If I was picking, I’d go with guide green hull/top and khaki tan non-skid/cushions. I’d leave my AL bright and would have the motor whatever color the motor comes in. My Lostmen was OD hull with a tan top, and that tan was great for cutting glare and looking clean.


----------



## Austin Rudd (May 14, 2020)

devrep said:


> my only dealings with sea deck was removing some old goopy sun ruined rod pads and it was a bitch. not for me.


was considering putting it on the poling/casting platforms only


----------



## matt146 (Aug 18, 2013)

Austin Rudd said:


> was considering putting it on the poling/casting platforms only


That’s all I did on my new skiff and my new skiff has a lite blue deck to not show as much dirt


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Boat Color - Hull White - If you ever sink/roll it over it is much easier to see a white hull from the search plane, helicopter, or ship. 

Not the prettiest but it s the safest.


----------



## Akwakop (Aug 2, 2017)

Here's my set up. All Ice Blue. It was a game time decision after going round and round for weeks. Happy with my decision. Good luck!


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

I just posted this (link below), might be interesting to research but I do like the Tan deck and OD green combo.









Hull Color: Does it affect fishing/Flats Fishing?


As the subject reads: Does it? I was hearing of one guide that uses the sky blue for a hull color on the flats so it, well, looks like the sky when the fish look up. Then again, most hull's look dark when underwater looking up but maybe that is only in deeper water. Thanks, JB




www.microskiff.com


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

my last skiff was all seafoam green, my new one is all ice blue. I like the softer colors, anything but white.


----------



## JakeM (Dec 4, 2018)

I hate a white deck. Next skiff will have a tan deck. I apparently have disgusting feet and will leave footprints everywhere


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

My last few boats have had the same color deck and sides. All guide green, all sky blue, all whisper grey and the last one was all yeti green. I love having a colored deck but that's just me. They don't reflect and create glare the same way white does. Plus the vast majority of boats have a white deck, so it's nice to have something a little different.


----------



## Austin Rudd (May 14, 2020)

Rollbar said:


> I just posted this (link below), might be interesting to research but I do like the Tan deck and OD green combo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read this awhile back. Definitely why I like the lighter colors.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

white hull---easier to fix dings and safer at night

blue ice deck----cuts glare and " purty"


----------



## Austin Rudd (May 14, 2020)

Well I have came to my decision, gonna get ahold of Erin today and finalize my options. Build is scheduled to start august so hopefully I‘ll be on the water mid September! I‘ve decided to stick with my original color scheme of whisper grey + white trim and nonskid. Once I get the final build sheet if you guys want I’ll do another thread of the specs, accessories, and build process. As of right now, the basics are -

Salt Marsh Heron 18 Hull all whisper gray with white nonskid, powder coating, and engine. 
Minn Kota Terrova 24v Trolling system
90 hp Suzuki (white)
8ft power pole 
Jack plate 
trim tabs (standard option) 
9” Simrad Evo electronics running FMT chip


Tight lines gentlemen.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Akwakop said:


> Here's my set up. All Ice Blue. It was a game time decision after going round and round for weeks. Happy with my decision. Good luck!
> View attachment 150447


Anymore pics?


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

So long as you like the color pick the one you like and who cares if there are a million like it or none. Its YOUR boat. Here is my new build. I went with the Sardinia green and a Matterhorn white. I love the color. My buddy Captain Eric Herstedt went with an all whisper grey boat and the same color green in the slicks. If you go in IG you can find his boat. My buddy Dave Preston has an all Blue boat. Also very cool (though I think the deck is hot and he wound up sea decking more of it) . Honson Lau did a very neat monochromatic white color scheme in his. It looks awesome. My last boat was a Dolphin Renegade Pro (sold thru this forum there are plenty of pics if you find my post) it was Ice Blue with Matterhorn White. It is essentially the same shade of blue that the Sardinia is green. 15 years ago when I built that boat (my first) I was between those two colors. RE the Matterhorn white color for the deck. I would say that is the "best" white color BC for two reasons. It is an off color white. It never really looks clean but it never really looks dirty either. The other more important reason is many light hull colors reflect light and after a while you can get a fierce headache. The Matterhorn doesn't do that for most. Many guides chose Matterhorn white for their deck for that reason. It is an upgrade on the Maverick but worth it. That's my two sense - or two colors as it were.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

I went light gray hull Chevy white deck, on my Heron 18. If I could do it over I would go all light gray. Really like the way the light gray gel coat looks. The white non skid is a chore to keep really clean.
What motor did you choose?


----------



## Frognbean (Jul 23, 2019)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Go with the whisper grey and matterhorn white combo. Seems like all the skiffs you see out there are seafoam/guide green, ice/baby blue, fighting lady/hatteras yellow. Your original color choices are on point. I chose kingston grey and bonefish grey with flat black textured powdercoat on metal, black rub rail, black motor, storm grey seadek. Full 'tacti-cool' package


I would really like to see pics of that. My sons just sold their ShadowCast and are in line for a Heron 18. They are mulling over a custom “softer” color but one of my twins really likes the grey and powder coated black scheme. Would love to see what you’ve done


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Frognbean said:


> I would really like to see pics of that. My sons just sold their ShadowCast and are in line for a Heron 18. They are mulling over a custom “softer” color but one of my twins really likes the grey and powder coated black scheme. Would love to see what you’ve done


My boat just came out of the mold. I’ll post some pics as they get it out together and it start to look like a real boat.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

jay.bush1434 said:


> My boat just came out of the mold. I’ll post some pics as they get it out together and it start to look like a real boat.


where is your build thread?


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

White powder coat on anything. No thanks.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

scissorhands said:


> where is your build thread?


Not doing one, at least not a proper build thread. I'll make a short thread and post a few pics and the full specs and options as they get close to finishing it. I've got a couple really cool things they are doing to the boat that I'll share once the boat is finished. For you, I'll just cruise over to the house and you can check it out and run it.


----------

